# "Low tone muffler" = Performance Decrease?



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought an engine about an year ago (Briggs 60102 2HP) and am currently deciding wether or not to place it on my Go cart (Replaced my dead GX110).

It has an "Low tone" Muffler, and I was wondering if any performance would increase if I bought an regular muffler?

And could anyone share an muffler removal process? 


Thank You

- Oscar


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

they just screw in, if you strong in your hands, you can turn it out by hand

and I would have to say yes, they do bring down performace a bit because of the fact that they have more baffles in them to help reduce noise, which will help create backpressure and not as much free flow as you want


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

OK Thank you. On my 3HP's I would like to put the 2HP's low tone on, but they both rusty and look weak... is there an chance that the muffler could just break?

How much would an average shop charge to remove the muffler?

I am thinking to switch my 60102 to this muffler:

http://item.express.ebay.com/MUFFLE...190009345097QQihZ009QQtrZexpQQcmdZExpressItem

Would it work?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

PS -I was thinking of making an air scoop with some pastic/wood and foam... would that increase some RPMS?

What is the max RPM an engine can go to before throwing an rod?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if you have a pipe wrench you can do it yourself, because thats exactly what a shop would do to take it out

and the max engine RPMS would depend on how torqued down they are, what condition the crank is in, and what kind of metal the crank is made out've

also, if your going to make the motor injest more air forcefully, you better have a carb that you can adjust because that is going to lean it out quit a bit, and the more you lean it out, the hotter the engine is going to run, which in turn, is going to weaken the crankshaft that much more


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Explain please. Less fuel to burn = less heat, why opposite?

I dunno about the carb... I usually give it an slow pull so the gas can get into it, then pull hard. Always starts like this...

It's stock.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

no, if the motor is running in a lean condition, it will run hot

lean condidtion=less air than gas
rich condition= more fuel than gas


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> no, if the motor is running in a lean condition, it will run hot
> 
> lean condidtion=less air than gas
> rich condition= more fuel than gas


More fuel than gas??? Isn't fuel and gas pretty much the same thing.

I think what pyro was trying to say was: 

When you have a "Lean" running condition you have less fuel then is optimum.

Likewise when you have a "Rich" running condition you have more fuel then is optimum. I say optimum because it does not necessarily mean there is more or less fuel then air, just that there is more or less fuel then is required for optimal engine performance.

An engine running in a leaner mixture will run hotter.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

whoops, my bad, wasn't completly thinking about what I was typing, thank 30year


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm... well am Ebay who said that said that it made no difference, just less dampeners... my muffler was bigger cause they had alot...

Sooo... How do I take the muffler off? 

PS- Not even related, but is there an block size difference between an 2HP and 3HP?


----------

